# Error importing ldif file using phpldapadmin

## Slinger

I have openldap running fine.  I have created my ldap tree and can add addresses and use my mail clients to read off of it.  However, i have my personal address book from thunderbird which I exported out as an ldif file.  When trying to import that file using phpldapadmin, I get the below error on all addresses.  Has anyone seend this or know what may be causing it?  From the looks of it, it looks like a permission issue.  I am fairly newto using ldap/phpldapadmin.  Thanks.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Error
> 
>  Could not add object: mail=xxxx@xxxx.com 
> ...

 

----------

## hanj

Does your phpldapadmin user (set in config.php) have access to write? Do you need to use a higher lever user?

hanji

----------

## GenTimJS

I'm having the same problem, was this solved?

phpdlapadmin is using the root user and can modify existing stuff fine, just getting the error on import.

----------

